

Nokia's N97 'iPhone killer' shoots blanks - ccraigIW
http://weblog.infoworld.com/mobile_pulse/archives/019059.html

======
josefresco
"I swear if I hear the words "iPhone killer" one more time"

I swear if I hear another "close to iphone but no cigar" smartphone review ...

